# An Engineering Question



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

As has been mentioned, Missy's poor little grinder is now missing a part.

The part in question is a bush/carrier that the bottom bearing sits in and in turn this sits in the bottom casting.

I am guessing the design idea here was to have a small replaceable part that would be damaged in the event of a bearing failure instead of possibly destroying the bottom casting.

As you may have guessed by now, the part is clearly shown on the exploded diagram but has no part number assigned.

At this time I feel that the preferred solution is to get a bush that will fit the bearing outer diameter perfectly but is ~1mm too small to fit the casting. This might be overcome by wrapping in a copper tape until the diameter is correct.

In view of the fact that the sole purpose of this now is to center the motor shaft by properly supporting the bearing, do any of you engineering types, tinkerers or generally mechanically minded folk see an issue with this idea?

http://www.espresso-solutions.co.uk/page/quamar/16/ for the diagram


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

From the appearance in the parts list it looks like a cup to not only centre the shaft/ bearing but also to support the components and resist the downward pressure when grinding.

Could a short length of bar / rod be bored/drilled out to bearing diameter leaving a shoulder to support the bearing and shaft, the outer diameter

turned or grind down to fit and located with bearing locking adhesive.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Is it the part showed under 702216?

Strange way of mounting it to be honest although I'm thinking it's either because they couldn't provide the right bearing fit in the casting or it's made of some funky material for a reason? That or they ordered a massive batch of castings with the wrong bore size and had to use a sleeve to make it all fit. Or they couldn't make sure the bottom casting would align with the top and so the part is custom made for each grinder to make sure the bearing sits in the centre of the shaft.

I think your idea would work, you could also try and cut shims to fill the gap between the bearing OD and bore ID. The main question is whether the bore can be used as a reference point, cause if the bore walls are off centre aligning the bearing to the bore is going to cause problems.

What happened to the original part?

T.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Threw out the baby with the bathwater









There are lots of possibilities if a lathe could be brought to bear but bloody elfin safety creates huge issues for me on that score.

I really hate elves

I was looking for something off the shelf but whilst getting the 35mm id is easy, the 40mm od always seems to come up as 39 or 41mm

Trying to keep the cost right down too


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I very carefully removed each and every part, placing it in a small dish with other parts from the same location.

Then it seems at some point this has dropped off unexpectedly and unnoticed.... Likely been chucked.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Missy said:


> I very carefully removed each and every part, placing it in a small dish with other parts from the same location.
> 
> Then it seems at some point this has dropped off unexpectedly and unnoticed.... Likely been chucked.


If that is the case it was not a tight fit to begin with OR it was possibly not there. ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

There must be loads of scrap SJ's knocking around


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Have you asked for the bearing shown? You may find the carrier comes with it.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> There must be loads of scrap SJ's knocking around


It's not an SJ... It's a Fiorenzato T80...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Missy said:


> It's not an SJ... It's a Fiorenzato T80...


Ring Eugene at CaffeVinci in Teeside. They are the UK importers

http://www.caffevinci.com

If anyone can help he can


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

is this it - https://www.espressoxxl.de/QUAMAR-FIORENZATO-MS-T80D click on part 15 - 40mm bearing

seems that an odd 40mm bearing was in use - most sites list the bearing as a standard 35 x 15 x 11mm

but the site above is selling 40mm x 17mm x 12mm for the t80

so at some point the motor spindle has been 17mm (suspect missys is 15mm) ? -

would it be easier to get the bearing above then fit a 17mm x 15mm sleeve such as - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-x-Self-lubricating-Composite-Bearing-Bushing-Sleeve-17mm-x-15mm-x-12mm-/191680374350?hash=item2ca10a664e:m:mS1Td4jR7z0lcvGiedgO-Ww


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Cheap and an idea I had not thought of (changing the bearing)

Looks like doing it with just a bearing could be harder to find


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

just looking at sizes of bearings - on ebay just look for 6203 bearings - you can get the 40 x17x12 in sealed or other varieties for £2


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I can recommend Wych Bearings if you need anything bearing wise, if you drop them an email they will help you with stuff that's not on the website as well. All you need is the OD / ID and thickness, also make sure its a standard deep groove ball bearing.

T.


----------

